# Here we go again, crash bang boom



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

Iowa Interstate RR. Looking at google maps appears it was a flasher protected crossing (can discern what looks like a bungalow house on right), but not sure if there are gates.








Authorities identify victim of train, semi crash in southwest Iowa


The Pottawattamie County Sheriff’s Office on Thursday identified the man killed in a crash a day earlier involving a semi-truck and a train in rural southwest Iowa, south of Walnut.




www.kcrg.com




What part of blinking red lights did you not understand? Looking at picture almost looks as if truck ran into side of train, but could have been a head on.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

No gates... according to google street view.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess he didn't believe the lights and bells.


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

A later update said train hit grain truck and dragged it 150 feet down the rails before stopping. (laws of physics always wins, ie trains cant stop on a dime).


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

There are a few places that my company services their rail car movers that put crash bars on the front of them due to trucks pulling out in front of them and then they have to fix the catwalk. Truck drivers can either be very good at what they do or they’re just duds. I hear about a collision between a railcar mover and semi trucks every couple weeks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

rrman987 said:


> A later update said train hit grain truck and dragged it 150 feet down the rails before stopping. (laws of physics always wins, ie trains cant stop on a dime).


Given what's left of the truck, that doesn't sound all that surprising.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Sometimes you can’t see the lights due to glare from the sun. But that requires the right time & place. Far more often people just don’t pay attention. Such an un-gated/un-guarded crossing is near my house. Visibility is blocked by houses, so I usually check 1/2 mile back for hideous G&W pumpkins. About a month ago a car in front of me almost got hit. They stopped in time to throw it in reverse and back off the tracks. I saw it coming so I stopped 25ft back or so to avoid flying car or human parts hitting my windshield. 
“Trying to beat the train” isn’t always the cause though, just 98% of the time.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

If you're gonna cross the tracks, quickly cross the tracks.
If you're not, don't try!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562751299002646528


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Fire21 said:


> If you're gonna cross the tracks, quickly cross the tracks.
> If you're not, don't try!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562751299002646528


Wow


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I saw that one on Facebook


----------

